# English bulldog



## david curran (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi all I'm new to this I would just like to know has any one brought an English bulldog for Ireland to Canada as I am having a lot of trouble trying to get my dog to Canada


----------



## david curran (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm trying to get him from Dublin to Calgary middle October thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is your breed the problem? Or the fact that your carrier doesn't have a climate controlled space in the plane so that your fog can feeze to death in the plane? (or that it can be too cold at the airport, so that the don't fly in animals that late in the year?)


----------



## david curran (Aug 13, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Is your breed the problem? Or the fact that your carrier doesn't have a climate controlled space in the plane so that your fog can feeze to death in the plane? (or that it can be too cold at the airport, so that the don't fly in animals that late in the year?)


Hi, Thanks for reply I am not to sure really, a lot of airlines have not released there winter schedule so it is hard to say if they will take them that late in the year, but the breed is a concern a lot of airplanes have problems with there climate control issue so we are really in a pickle to get him there. The dog is in great condition, and our vet is not worried about flying with him, just seems really tough to get him there.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Many comnercial airlines now forbid brachycephalic breeds, also known as short-faced or snub-nosed dogs, from their planes because so many have died in flight. This includes breeds like pugs and bulldogs. You will need to look for a pet charter service perhaps, if even a cargo dept (we are using Air Canada Cargo from TO to NZ, but with a retriever) won't take yours...


----------

